# Little gecko!



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my baby leopard gecko, Gatorade. He was given to me by a teacher after he found him outside his house while doing lawn work. He's such a sweet little guy! Tiny, but full of personality. He lives next to my other gecko, Freckles, and I always see him staring at her wagging his tail. He's such a little cutie, so I thought I should show a few pictures of him.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Little cutie!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, your teacher found him outside in the yard‽ That's an impressive find! He's gonna be gorgeous when he's an adult!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I was just in Palm Springs! Are you actually in Palm Springs or one of the surrounding cities in the valley? Have you been to Joshua tree? Ok, now on topic! I have one leo and I take care of two at school (that acedentially mated during playtime. Whoops. I will know if she is pregnant on Tuesday). They are great! The little guy must have been a released pet, poor guy. The tail wagging is involved in mating I believe.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

If the above is true, definitely make sure you keep them separated.

But a leo wagging his tail? Sounds just too cute!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The male wags his tail really, really fast during courtship.


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

They're so cute! I desperately want one. I have a ten gallon tank, all the necessary supplies except for food and a heat source! Now comes the hard part of convincing my mom to let me have one.....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Jams- Tell your mom that they are easier to care for then a fish. It's true. I feed/change water/scoop poop/moisten hut (if needed) a few times a week and play with her when I feel like it lol. They are amazing pets and I would reccomend them to any beginner.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

AWWWWW! So cuuute!!! XD


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Jams- Tell your mom that they are easier to care for then a fish. It's true. I feed/change water/scoop poop/moisten hut (if needed) a few times a week and play with her when I feel like it lol. They are amazing pets and I would reccomend them to any beginner.


Ok I will


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------

